# Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch



## Aglaia (20. August 2018)

Moin Moin,


ich bin gerade dabei meinen  Angelschein zu machen und möchte mir schon mal die Ausrüstung zusammen  stellen. Das ist soweit kein Problem. Meine Zielfische sollen Barsch und  Zander sein.

Aber bei der Rolle und Rute bin ich nun ziemlich überfragt.
Welche Länge und Wurfgewicht sollte eine Rute für die beiden Zielfische haben? Oder habt ihr vieleicht sogar eine Empfehlung?



Bei  der Rolle bin ich genauso ein wenig am straucheln. Wobei ich denke, das  eine Stationärrolle das beste für mich sein sollte. Nur stellt sich mir  die frage, worauf kommt es bei der Rolle für Zander und Barsch an? Auch  hier würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung freuen.

Allerdings muss  ich sagen, das mein Budget nicht so extrem groß ist, und beides  zusammen nicht mehr als 100€ kosten sollten fals ihr eine empfehlung für  mich habt.



Was mir bei einigen Rollen schon aufgefallen ist, das man die Spule abnehmen kann, gibt es die auch einzeln zu kaufen, damit man mehrere Schnüre haben kann ohne mehrere Rollen haben zu müssen?


LG
Aglaia


----------



## Memy (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch*

Ich würde dir eine 2,70m lange Rute empfehlen, da ich sehe dass du aus Hamburg kommst. Wenn du hier mal für nen Zander auf die Steinpackung willst, so sollte die Rute schon diese länge haben.

Als Rolle empfehle ich dir eine Shimano oder Daiwa der 3000er Größe. Als Schnur nimmst du am Besten eine 0,12er geflochtene, da man mit einer monofilen keinen guten Kontakt zum Köder hat. Ich denke mal, dass du aktives Spinnfischen betreiben willst oder?

Hast du denn jemanden der dir das Angeln zeigen kann oder hast du bereits Erfahrung? Wäre nämlich an der Elbe von Vorteil!


----------



## Angler9999 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch*

Schau mal hier und lies dich etwas ein.
Viele Fragen werden dadurch beantwortet...
Die übrig gebliebenen sowie weiteres erfährst du dann hier....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=21540679

Gefunden durch die SUCHE...


----------



## Aglaia (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, Erfahrung im Angeln habe ich noch keine, aber ein paar freunde die schon etwas länger dabei sind.
Und auch danke für den Tip mit der geflochtenen Schnur.


Genau, es soll schon das aktive Spinnfischen sein. Wobei für mich die Bille sogar besser ist als die Elbe.


----------



## Täckel (30. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch*

Petri!

Stand vor nicht allzu langer Zeit vor derselben Problematik.
Bin ebenfalls aus HH und habe dieselben Zielfische. 

Insbesondere für Zander bietet sich natürlich die Elbe an. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich beraten lassen. Entweder Du attackierst die Jungs im Hauptstrom oder im Hafenbereich. Somit mußt Du entweder eine gute Wurfweite und entsprechend schwere Jigköpfe (auch wegen der Strömung) erzielen/verwenden. Oder Du mußt über Steinpackungen rüberreichen können. 
Eine 2,70 m lange Golden Ridge-Spinnrute von Spro mit 20-60 g Wurfgewicht war das Resultat. Geknipst bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für 35-40€. 
Als Rolle dazu eine stationäre 2500er, das reicht. Im selben Laden gekauft für ca. 30-35€. 
Schnur ist geflochtene (Stärke weiß ich grad nicht, aber da beraten sie Dich im Angelladen sicher gern). Mehr als 150 m geflochtene brauchst Du in der Regel auch nicht. Um die Rolle adäquat zu füllen, unterfüttern sie Dir Deine geflochtene mit ausreichend monofiler Schnur. Kostenpunkt ca. 20-25€.
Somit bist Du da voll in Deinem Budget.

Inwiefern die Elbe für Barsche geeignet ist, habe ich noch nicht so recht rausgefunden.
Denen habe ich bislang im Oberlauf des freien Bereichs der Alster nachgestellt. Leider ziemlich erfolglos. Das liegt sicher auch daran, daß man in diesem relativ flachen und oftmals verkrauteten Gewässer mit meiner o.a. Elb-Zander-Rute quasi mit Kanonen auf Spatzen ballert. Deswegen werde ich mir demnächst noch ein Budget-ultraleicht-Tackle zulegen.
Warum schreibe ich das hier? Weil ich mich zwar mit der Bille nicht auskenne - mir aber vorstellen könnte, daß da ähnliche Bedingungen gelten wie an der Alster.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Dickes Petri,
Täckel


----------



## Hänger06 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle für Zander und Barsch*

Moin Moin und willkommen im Club....


An der Bille/Alsterkanäle  eine Spinnrute von ca. 2m länge mit ein WG von ca 20gr.
Da  du ja  in Hamburg wohnst, wirst du sicher auch mal mit dein Buddys auf  Zander losgehen, in und um den Hafen, machen wir ja alle. Deshalb solltest du mal überlegen ob du dir nicht  2 Ruten zulegen möchtest und eine Rolle mit Ersatzspule!.


Leichte  Ruten für die Bille bekommt man schon ab 30€ eine passende Rute für die  Elbe schon ab 40€ , Rolle bei 40€. Geflochtene Schnur ab 9€ für 100m.


Gruß





Pluss 25€ Geschenk...

https://www.angelsport.de/wir-gratulieren-zur-bestandenen-fischerei-pruefung/


Rute Bille-
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ba...ll-2016-mk-barsch-flitzer-20-2-1m?action_ms=1



Schnur-
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-j-braid-x8-chartreuse-0-13mm-8-5kg-150m?action_ms=1


----------

